# Electrical Fault



## 113881 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have got a Lunar Champ A541 and have now got an issue with the electrics. 

Half of the 12v lights work and the other half does not and on the half that does not is also the fridge and that doesn't work either. I have checked all the fuses and all are fine.

I took it into a dealers to have an access door put in the side to gain better access to the battery so I can take a spare with me when I am not on hook up and they looked into the fault and initially put a new battery on and everything worked ok but then about an hour later the same problem reappeared. He said he was not conversent with the inverter and did not know what the problem was.

Any ideas would be most welcome


----------



## m300td (Feb 20, 2006)

try checking the relays and make sure the battery is fully charged i had a similar fault that took me ages to find in the end it was a relay the relay would "drop out " when the battery voltage dropped to 13.2 volts cutting the power to half of he circuits in the motorhome hope this helps
malc


----------



## 113881 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds very similar but where are these relays likely to be and how would I know which one it is


----------



## m300td (Feb 20, 2006)

when you switch the power on for the 12 volt on the control panal yo shoud hear a click this is where the relays are they are usually behind the conrol panal next to or in the rear of the fuse box if it is a cbe system they are usually in a seprare unit where all the 12 volt connections come from this can be found by tracing the cables back from the leisuse battery also check for poor connections multi connector plugs can be a nightmare i have had them loose electrical connection by just moving them on looking at them they seem perfect until you look where the cables have been crimped to the pins only to find that the copper has not been crimped but the plastic outer please let me know how you get on
malc


----------



## 113881 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for your help but still not had any joy resolving this issue. I am using a Calira EVS 38/20-DS/IU system which are not the easiest to get into. I checked all the wires etc and found to be ok and there is nothing obvious within the unit.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

m300td said:


> try checking the relays and make sure the battery is fully charged i had a similar fault that took me ages to find in the end it was a relay the relay would "drop out " when the battery voltage dropped to 13.2 volts cutting the power to half of he circuits in the motorhome hope this helps
> malc


Hate to say it but the Calira 38/20 leaves the starter and leisure batteries connected until the starter battery voltage drops to 13.2 Volts, so this could be part of the problem Neil. This is the problem I am chasing to raise the 'disconnect' point to somewhere nearer 13.6 Volts.
Have also left info on my link, should have been a PM (oops). On the H601 there are four relays just under th floor near the access hatch to the charger and battery, your van may be similar so worth a look. Maybe trace wiring from A01 and A02 plugs and also measure voltages on these wires, if you see volts on both plugs then the fault is external to the EVS.

Martin.


----------



## 113881 (Jun 30, 2008)

When I took the van into the shop they put a new battery on and everything worked but then once the voltage had dropped the same line went down again. The battery is always fully charged when I put it on and ironically the fault occurred when we were on hook-up. It is therefore dropping out as suggested.

The electrician at work is going to have a look for me this week as he has a van too so knows his way round it a bit better then what I would.

When I did have a look it was obvious that A01 was the faulty line as all the working lights were on A02 (took all lights off when we pulled it out). Couldn't see any relays as such so wil have to trace back. Would the relays be interchangable so if I changed them over it would move the fault to the other line.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Unfortunately the relays are inside the unit.
If you want to get inside, first take out screws on the top (red) panel, then remove the two screws either side of the RCD.
Now remove the plastic retainers (four) round the fuse panel, just put up the middle and then remove the outer, you will see how they work when you take out the first one.
Now (bit vague cos I can't remember) I think you have to take off all the sockets, they just unclip and are pressed in, but you may be able to do this when the top is off.
There is a main board (bottom of unit) and a daughter board, relays if I remember right are on the daughter board.
Relays are pretty obvious, though my suspicion is that it could be more serious than just the relay. Not sure what the relays are but PC or RS will probably have if it turns out to be the problem.
Still no joy with a circuit diagram.

Martin.


----------



## 113881 (Jun 30, 2008)

[align=justify:5a927a4ee9]Well looks like itis now sorted as we have been out in the van this weekend and everything worked great.

Thanks to you both for your help in this matter.

I printed off the comments you both made and gave them to our electrician at work who also has a very big motorhome. Some 8 hours later he managed to find the problem. The orange lighting wire that goes throughout the van had a break in it actually underneath the van. I would say that this has been a problem for a while as prior to this our battery was draining very quickly but now it lasts nicely over a weekend[/align:5a927a4ee9]

Thanks again

Neil


----------

